
Ask HN: What are the best educational apps/games for 3-4 year olds on Mac? - option
Please no iPhone&#x2F;iPad&#x2F;Android apps - there are many good ones there. I am specifically asking about Mac apps&#x2F;games so that my daughter start being comfortable with that type of devices, while, hopefully, learning something.
======
deadcoder0904
Just let her play games. All the Nintendo games are for kids. Croc, Dangerous
Dave, Snow Bros, Super Mario. Google Games for Kids. I'm sure you'll find tons
of it.

Also, let her play video games & then maybe later introduce her to Mac.

------
arpit4
It would be best to keep 3-4 year olds away from screens as much as possible
and given real toys to play with and colors and coloring books. :)

~~~
option
"as much as possible" \- I do not think 0 computer time is good for 3-4 year
old. For <=2 year old, sure, there should be 0 time.

I am thinking to _start_ introducing her to computers and I prefer to start
with Mac rather than phone/tablet, hence this question.

~~~
idoh
I have two kids, 4 and 7. They have a lot of trouble even typing basic things,
it is pretty frustrating for everyone. If you absolutely must do something on
the computer, I'd recommend something that teaches the basic skills of typing
and moving the mouse around to start before getting into more advanced things.
My kids, for example, seem to enjoy just typing in a word processor and seeing
their name show up or writing down secret codes or whatever.

I also have list of things that they want to do / ask for, they like checking
out that list and editing it.

------
sdsdsdsdsdsds
Followup question. What are some good apps or toys for 3-4 yr old kids?
Anything that can be used to teach about emotions?

~~~
idoh
It really depends on the child and what their interests are. In my experience
open ended toys are better, like legos and wooden blocks, or sticks collected
on nature walks. Avoid more linear toys.

